# Hello from France!



## BigNico (Feb 9, 2011)

Hello, so here is a brief description of me:

 Name: Nico, 32 years old and I live in France (so sorry for my English!)

 I have practiced bodybuilding for 7 years and stopped 2 years and then I took almost 2 years

 my goals: to win another 15 kg of dried meat ^ _ ^ (yes I know it's a lot!) and still remain very good

 With this forum, I hope to continue to find out about my passion and if possible to help others

 thank you m agree with you


----------



## Arnold (Feb 9, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*BigNico* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## Gena Marie (Feb 9, 2011)

Welcome to the board Nico, glad you are here


----------



## 2B1 (Feb 10, 2011)

Bonjour Monsieur.  j/k I'd don't speak french.  You're command of the English language seems adequate if not advanced.  No excuse is necessary.

Welcome to the forum homey.


----------



## vortrit (Feb 10, 2011)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## BigNico (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you for your welcome to you all


----------



## mr.magoo (Mar 16, 2011)

Ask advice when you get a chance. Great people with solid answers available.  Just ask and be courteous.


----------

